# Grammys 2019 nominees



## zolhof (Dec 8, 2018)

*Category 60 - Best Score Soundtrack For Visual Media*
(Award to Composer(s) for an original score created specifically for, or as a companion to, a current legitimate motion picture, television show or series, video games or other visual media.)

• Black Panther
Ludwig Göransson, composer

• Blade Runner 2049
Benjamin Wallfisch & Hans Zimmer, composers

• Coco
Michael Giacchino, composer

• The Shape Of Water
Alexandre Desplat, composer

• Star Wars: The Last Jedi
John Williams, composer

Complete list


----------



## Consona (Dec 8, 2018)

Once you put Williams on a list...


----------

